# 8n no fire



## rhino5 (Mar 9, 2008)

i have fire to the points but none to the plugs , any ideas?


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

got to be rotor or cap


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the board, I would replace the rotor and cap to start with and then the wires and plugs.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Temporarily disconnect the condenser and see what happens.


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

hello there! could be a bad secondary winding in the ignition coil aswell, I've seen a bad condeser cause this to.also check the point gap is in spec. you need a good coil wire to. I like ford to don't let the green fool ya.henry ford and harry ferguson sure left there mark on the tractor world , where would we be without the 3 point hitch. Good luck!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are unsure exactly where the problem lies, the best thing to do is start at the begining (battery) and work your way back. 

From the battery is the coil getting proper voltage. Open up the distributor, turn the ignition key on and bump the engine to set the breaker points to a closed position. Ensure they are infact closed and touching. With the ignition turn the engine over. Are the points opening and closing as well as exhibiting a brief spark when they open? Are the points set to the proper gap? Ensure the rotor is clean and in good working condition (not cracked), the same goes for the distributor cap. 

Anyhow, I think you get the idea. Work you way back from the battery to the spark plugs in logical order ensuring each item is functioning properly.

A good maintenance manual will give you lots of information and suggested troubleshooting methods.

Let us know how things work out.


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

I just went through this with my '41 9N. It was a bad resistor. I did a complete tune up also, had been several years.


----------

